# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > D&D 5e/Next New D&D 5e Base Class Contest: Discussion Thread

## animorte

Welcome to the discussion thread for the D&D 5e Base Class Contests!

If you wish to say anything about the current competition which is neither a submission nor a vote, then it belongs here. You do *not* need to be a contestant to post here. You are allowed (and encouraged) to critique a competitors work and offer suggestions on how to improve their homebrew through this thread. Remember folks, *anyone* can make a submission, and *anyone* can comment regardless of whether they've made a submission. The only registration is posting on the submission thread. We greatly appreciate helping each other out!

Current Submission Thread: Death Itself

Current Voting Thread:

*Spoiler: Former Competitions*
Show


Contest
Theme
Winner(s)
Entry

1st
Who Needs Swords or Sorcery?
WarrentheHero
the Inventor

2nd
Expect a low Margin of Terror
Mourne
the Sleepwalker

3rd
The Elements, and not the Periodic Ones (Probably?)
Pygmybatrider
the Shaman

4th (tie)
Does Not Meet Expectations
Molemage
the Destined

4th (tie)
Does Not Meet Expectations
Pygmybatrider
the Mesmer

5th
Time to Chill out
Molemage
the Wintreborn

6th (tie)
The Monster Mash
Molemage
the Golem

6th (tie)
The Monster Mash
theVoidWatches
the Lycanthrope

6th (tie)
The Monster Mash
daemonaetae
the Elemental Scion

7th
Remix Mastery
KOLE
the Ranger Remixed

8th
Magic Without Slots
MoleMage
the Cultist

9th
It's Time for Time
MoleMage
the Clockwinder

10th
Blast from the Past
PairO'DiceLost
the Martial Adept

11th
Signature Creation
MoleMage
the Chef

12th
Hybrid Vigor
MoleMage
the Witch

13th
Based in Science
Old Harry MTX
the Pilot

14th
Monster Mash II
BerzerkerUnit
the Beheld

15th
Partial Casters
Damon_Tor
the Spellslinger

16th
Divine Judgment
BerzerkerUnit
the Forsaken

17th
Who Needs Swords or Sorcery II
sengmeng
the Dungeoncrasher

18th
Expect a Low Margin of Terror II
Breccia
the Dreadsoldier

19th
Doesn't Meet Expectations II
Damon_Tor
the Band

20th
I'm Not Supposed to Be Here
BerzerkerUnit
the Add-a-Kid

21st
Heroes, Myths, and Legends
Just to Browse
The Scion





*Spoiler: Contest Rules*
Show


The class you homebrew should fit the theme. You can interpret the theme as broadly as you like without risk of disqualification, but doing so may reduce your chances of earning votes during the voting period.You may only create one base class. If you create more than one class then you must choose which one to enter and remove all the others from this thread and the contest (making them invalid) . If you do not specify which one you favor by the time voting begins, all of your content is invalid.When you submit your class you must create a post on this thread which either has the content or holds a link to it. You may also optionally create one other individual thread for your class on the homebrew design sub-forum. If it is found that you have revealed your class on another site or on another thread than one on the homebrew design sub-forum, your entry will be considered invalid. If you do make a specific thread for your class, please mention its involvement to the competition in that thread. If you use external formatting resources such as Homebrewery, or GMBinder it is recommended that you also create a PDF of the content and share it here.You may use other homebrew content (such as feats, spells, magical items and monsters) or even features to supplement your class, provided you have permission from the original creator and provide links to the source. Failure to receive permission from the original creation will disqualify you from entry in the current contest.Your class must have fully completed mechanics and descriptions for it to be valid. Entries are due by 11:59 PM Central Time on the deadline. Any submissions after this point are invalid. No changes can be made to your class while voting is taking place. Failure to comply with the previous rule will result in disqualification.Any content which has been declared invalid by the rules above cannot be voted for, but you may decide to remove it from the contest and create another class instead. If you are disqualified then you are not allowed to enter any more homebrew for this competition, though you may still vote and later enter the next competition.Please note that misunderstandings occur, if you break a rule which results in disqualification it might be excused if you can convince the group that it was a result of confusion over the rules.

Contests stay up for *6 weeks* unless an extension is requested by participants. Voting threads then go up for *2 weeks* before the next contest begins.


*Spoiler: Suggested Themes*
Show


*Other Media* (Games, books, comics, movies, music, theater, even other TTRPGS).
*Breakfast Cereal Mascots* (Current or historical.)
*Be Your Own Class* (Turn an existing subclass into a feature-complete base class of its own.)
*Not in Kansas Anymore* (You can't use the same core damage or spell progression as any of the core classes.)
*Truth and Lies* (Focused on deception or honesty, fact-finding or fact-obscuring. Really anything about truth, or about lies.)
*Sound of Silence* (Based around sound or the absence thereof.)
*I'm not Gestalt, But...* (Simultaneously allow a character to fill the shoes of two other classes. We're looking for overpowered, unlike Hybrid Vigor.)
*Death Itself* (Morbid things filled with despair. Something that works with, runs from, or seeks the cause of death.)

Also note that themes that have not been used in at least six contests _(listed in former competitions)_ are also eligible for being chosen.


_I have taken over the contest from our veteran and well-established MoleMage. I appreciate everything he's done and I'm open to any suggestions as I attempt to maintain the standard set before me. I intend to do my best. Thank you!_

*Spoiler: Changelog*
Show


9/20/22: Initial opening of the thread and edit to include new base class contest submission thread.
9/21/22: Updated former competitions spoiler to a table format. That uh... took some time.
11/2/22: Added 5e base class contest 21 voting thread.
11/18/22: Added #21 winner and base class contest 22 submission thread.

----------


## animorte

Holding this for further information, if needed.

----------


## Old Harry MTX

Thankyou animorte!

As I said, I'm afraid I ran out of ideas on the subject in one of the last contests, but I don't rule out having the enlightenment for something new ^^

----------


## animorte

> Thankyou animorte!
> 
> As I said, I'm afraid I ran out of ideas on the subject in one of the last contests, but I don't rule out having the enlightenment for something new ^^


If you and any others would like, I can roll up a new list and hold a poll for the next base class theme. I will just modify the name of the submission thread afterwards. No problem. Let me know!

----------


## Old Harry MTX

> If you and any others would like, I can roll up a new list and hold a poll for the next base class theme. I will just modify the name of the submission thread afterwards. No problem. Let me know!


Absolutely no, this theme was voted, so it's the right one! ;D

----------


## BerzerkerUnit

Ninja is ready for an initial readthrough.  Pls god someone give me any kind of feedback.  I feel like I've been writing it in a fugue state, it has completely eaten all my creative capital the past few days and I need to prep for a one shot I'm running this weekend.

Any insight is appreciated.

----------


## sengmeng

> Ninja is ready for an initial readthrough.  Pls god someone give me any kind of feedback.  I feel like I've been writing it in a fugue state, it has completely eaten all my creative capital the past few days and I need to prep for a one shot I'm running this weekend.
> 
> Any insight is appreciated.


Just finished my own Merry Woodsman as well. I gave your Ninja a quick read through, and it seems good, but vague in a few spots. I'll need to slow down and look again.

----------


## Damon_Tor

> Ninja is ready for an initial readthrough.  Pls god someone give me any kind of feedback.  I feel like I've been writing it in a fugue state, it has completely eaten all my creative capital the past few days and I need to prep for a one shot I'm running this weekend.
> 
> Any insight is appreciated.


Nitpicks here and there. One broad issue I see is that the ninja's special resource has the same name as the monk's special resource, but are gained at very different rates. If they're the same resource and can be spent interchangeably then this creates some odd issues when multiclassing. If they aren't the same resource then they should have a different name.

Also, the d10 hit dice isn't to my taste on this class, but I'll acknowledge that there's not enough consistency in which classes get d10s and which get d8s, so I won't belabor the point.

----------


## BerzerkerUnit

> Nitpicks here and there. One broad issue I see is that the ninja's special resource has the same name as the monk's special resource, but are gained at very different rates. If they're the same resource and can be spent interchangeably then this creates some odd issues when multiclassing. If they aren't the same resource then they should have a different name.
> 
> Also, the d10 hit dice isn't to my taste on this class, but I'll acknowledge that there's not enough consistency in which classes get d10s and which get d8s, so I won't belabor the point.


Thank you so much for your feedback!

I intended the Ninja, like the monk, get 1 point per level, however, I've given it additional points equal to intelligence modifier because, respectfully, I think the monk is a punk from level 1-5 because they have too few (this is a common houserule in my games and I've seen it bandied about elsewhere).  As the Ninja will likely be Int Tertiary, this will probably be an extra 2 Ki for most of their career.

Maybe the wording makes it sound like they get Level x modifier or 1+mod per level.  I'll revisit it for clarity.

----------


## Just to Browse

I need to compulsively write down my design thoughts about the Scion, but I don't want to leave them in the submission thread so I'm dumping them here.

*Spoiler*
Show


Obviously the niche here is pretty narrow. Not only is this a class for "children of gods", but it's also clearly angled towards the Herakles / Bhima sort of demigod, humanoid heroes defined by their strength and fighting prowess. That still leaves a surprisingly wide pool of heroes to draw inspiration from, but it means you can't use this class to play a tricksy thief demigod or a sage-like demigod... though you probably could play Sleipnir if someone eventually creates up a playable race & subclass for the niche of "demigod horse"... anyways, it's either Muscle Melee Man or bust with this class.

*Divine Favor*
The thing I wanted most was the divine favor die, and I've tried to weave that in to the class's power budget & stat bindings. The divine favor die is meant to be an in-universe justification for the epics where fights go back & forth but the hero doesn't get the upper hand until the end. You should watch your die and only be audacious when you roll well. This also (hopefully) encourages slightly more diverse target selection, because there will be turns where you do not have THP to spare (a previous round's THP fades at the start of each turn) so you'll want to focus on a less-threatening enemy for a turn or 2.

*Stat Binding*
The most appropriate theme for the heroes I looked at was Str + Cha. While Strength was an obvious inclusion, Charisma seemed relevant to a lot of the stories of demigods. The Pandavas were great leaders, Cú Chulainn was beloved by the populace. And while I know Charisma is not meant to proxy for "attractiveness", it still feels like it should... and most demigods were considered extremely beautiful.

Binding a melee character to Str + Cha meant creating a creature of MADness, as it skips on all 3 of the strongest stats; Dexterity in particular is a frustrating issue, because it's easy for characters to go for Dex + Cha and use a rapier or bow to maintain competitive damage while reaping greater rewards (init, better saves, comparable AC). To avoid this, I wanted to be aggressive about my stat bindings, which is why Mighty Aptitude comes in at level 1 and has such an outsized effect. The class has the lowest possible hit die (just a d6), but both Con *and* Str contribute to your hit points, while both Str and Cha contribute to your AC. This is meant to make Strength your focal point for tankiness.

An important note: Both of the effects from Mighty Aptitude have pretty high top-ends. You can theoretically get 20 AC and 15 HP per level if you get a 20 in Str, Con, and Cha. But even this is a fairly MAD spread. Even if you can get all 3 of these stats to 20, you're likely sacrificing initiative and 2 good saves to do so. I'm confident that the AC effect in particular is a trap and should be something more like 12 + Str + Cha based on my experience with the Barbarian & Monk, but there's a lot of other stuff going on in this class and I don't want to overdo things. 

*Combat Prowess*
Level 2 introduces an ability inspired by Cunning Action. I wanted to call it "Heroic Action" or "Scion Action", but nothing felt particularly catchy (and scions shouldn't always be heroic, like Karna). The class is intended for intermediate & experienced players, but I don't want it to be an optimization playground, so the bonus action with a defined list felt like a very clean solution. Consuming a bonus action every turn for some decent combat effect sets a high optimization floor and a low optimization ceiling. You can play this class with PaM if you want to focus-fire your attacks, but you're getting a smaller benefit for PaMing compared to, say, a fighter.

*Subclasses*
The subclasses are intended to be:
 Gift of the Olympian: Herakles Gift of the Danaan: Cú Chulainn Gift of the Vayu: Bhima
Herakles did a decent amount of wrestling during his labours, which felt like it made for a very cool subclass. Cú Chulainn is famous for his rage, so that was a quick inclusion. And Bhima did a lot of general strongman / fighting stuff like using trees as weapons, chucking boulders, throwing little army dudes left and right, and killing big demons, so I gave him some superstrength effects to make him feel unstoppable. I think Bhima's abilities could use some effect for picking _people_ up so you can get the aesthetic of his fight with the nagas or him chucking Kichaka, but everything I wrote skewed very close to the the Herakles subclass and Bhima's subclass already had the most single-target power of any subclass (Erupt works on your primary target, unlike Pivot). I decided to prioritize making the subclasses feel distinct. No chucking people, sorry Bhima.

I think there's a decent bit of additional space here. Bellerophon seems like a shoe-in for some kind of mounted warrior, and Yudhishthira could be cool with fire powers, though that seems a little strange because most of Yudhishthira's characterization involves him _not_ using those powers. Some characters like Arjuna aren't going to fit so well because they're archers. Then there are other demigods that I'd need to read more about**: Achilles, Diarmuid, Gilgamesh, Māui, Nakula, Sahadeva, Theseus. You could also add fictional demigods like Wonder Woman or Percy Jackson...

... and I just can't stop thinking about Sleipnir. What if your subclass was "I am a Horse"? That just sounds so hilarious. Maybe I'll request it for the next contest.

*Tier 2*
Tier power levels were interesting to work on. The class needs reduced damage output at T2 compared to the fighter, because it has more flexible combat options, which meant Extra Attack was out. My goal was to increase action-only DPR by around 50% in Tier 2 (as opposed to Extra Attack's 100% DPR increase).

I estimated that Divine Favor's d6 -> d8 upgrade at level 5 contributed around ~25% by reducing the chance of disadvantage and increasing the chance of advantage. Guided Hand's re-roll on your turn is meant to add ~22% to that, assuming you hit 2/3 of your attacks. Realistically, the numbers on a scion will be higher than those of a fighter because every scion will be taking GWM (see below), which benefits a lot more from adv & re-rolls than the usual attack strategy, so I left the improvement at that.

*Tier 3*
Subclasses are supposed to shape your tier 3 strategies, which is why their level 11 abilities are standouts compared to the lv6 and lv14 ones. That said, they aren't meant to increase damage, at least not significantly. Divine Favor scaling, Arms of the Heritor, and the new Godswill & Improved Godswill should get somewhere in the range of 50% DPR based on my back-of-the-envelope math.

As a result, every level 11 ability is supposed to let you shape fights in a big way. Herakles gets a powerful tanking effect, Cú Chulainn gets a dragon's Frightful Presence, and Bhima gets a part-cleanup, part-single-target effect.

*Tier 4*
The final result of the favor die does a lot of work here to increase average DPR (though it is very swingy). Paired with Arms of the Heritor (2d6) adding a bit of consistency, I wanted to avoid adding any more damage here. Instead, I scaled up Combat Prowess to match the scale of higher-level threats (there are more forced saves, bigger environments, more minions).

*Capstone*
This ended up being similar to Paladin capstones. These are all demigods after all, and a capstone seems like an appropriate way to make them more godlike.

*I hate GWM so much:*
One big problem I had while designing this was that it pretty much mandates the use of Great Weapon Master, because ready access to +hit chance effects makes the -5/+10 tradeoff even more valuable than it usually is. That's suuuuuuuuper annoying, but I couldn't find a non-kludgey way to discourage it, so I've built the class under the assumption that the average scion will pick up GWM at level 8 or earlier. If this dumb feat didn't exist, I would have started Arms of the Heritor around level 5-7. grrrrr stupid feat I hope they get rid of you in D&D One  :Small Mad:   :Small Mad:   :Small Mad:

----------


## Damon_Tor

On the Sleipnir issue, you could just add a sidebar explicitly allowing the class to be used as a sidekick progression. So you can take a warhorse statblock and then start adding Scion levels to it. Sleipnir's half-brother Fenrir would work as a direwolf demigod as well.

Good looking class so far. It's definitely a niche that doesn't neatly fit into another class (which is always a challenge in these contests)

----------


## BerzerkerUnit

> Ninja is ready for an initial readthrough.  Pls god someone give me any kind of feedback.  I feel like I've been writing it in a fugue state, it has completely eaten all my creative capital the past few days and I need to prep for a one shot I'm running this weekend.
> 
> Any insight is appreciated.


Tweaked this and that for clarity and ease of use.

----------


## Old Harry MTX

Mmm, after having a look at the Scion and the Paragon of Strength I am very sorry to have already posted the Demigod in one of the previous editions, it would have been a nice Contest of Champions! XD

----------


## MutantDragon

> Mmm, after having a look at the Scion and the Paragon of Strength I am very sorry to have already posted the Demigod in one of the previous editions, it would have been a nice Contest of Champions! XD


Heh, that would've been something. Still, I'm not complaining about having less competition. ;)

----------


## Damon_Tor

> Mmm, after having a look at the Scion and the Paragon of Strength I am very sorry to have already posted the Demigod in one of the previous editions, it would have been a nice Contest of Champions! XD


My brute would have felt right at home too, lol

----------


## Old Harry MTX

> My brute would have felt right at home too, lol


Damn right!

----------


## Damon_Tor

I'm putting the Leader into "alpha". It's got two complete subclasses in the Noble Authority and the Popular Authority, with the Mighty Authority and Ordained Authority to come.

----------


## Damon_Tor

And the ordained authority and mighty authority are complete as well. The leader is feature complete.

I've used a variant of the United attack rules at my tables for a while now, and they work great for managing necromancers and summoner druids and such. I have lingering questions about the power level of a growing horde of underlings, so I'll be doing some simulations.

----------


## animorte

Hello folks! We've got one week left until the deadline. It's looking great so far.  :Small Big Grin: 

Everyone will need to have all entries completed by 11:59pm on *November 1st.*

_I'll try to get some reviews in very soon for any potential last minute edits._

----------


## animorte

My apologies, folks. Im bad at getting these in at a decent time, but here goes!  :Small Tongue: 

Before anybody gets started reading, these are all just so wonderful. Most of what I have to say below is pretty nit-picky, honestly.

*Spoiler: The Leader*
Show

As always, nothing but brilliance from you

Anyway, I dont have much to say on this. Popular Authoritys Mob Mentality seems to have an extremely low DC to escape the grapple. Correct me if Im wrong:

_The DC to escape this grapple is equal to the number of creatures in your entourage within 5 feet of the grappled creature._

I get that they can share a space with each other and all thats fine, but at this point you can only have a maximum of 10 at one time, yes? Provided all of them are _dogpiling_ the bad guy, a DC 10 just seems incredibly easy. Maybe 10 + number of creatures in your entourage adjacent?


*Spoiler: The Ninja*
Show

A really neat combination of Monk and Rogue without needing a multi-class. Makes perfect sense.

I would clear up some language in Iron Body to understand if actions are needed and set the duration of Resist Poison.

In Guise of One, maybe add on the end, specific creature you are familiar with. Or one you have met or know, something of that nature.

For Madogu Sage, I would remove the DC requirement and probably limit it to once per short rest instead.

By the way, I love the subclasses.


*Spoiler: Merry Woodsman*
Show

Spellsplitter needs a limit. Basically a free at-will _counterspell_ is terrifying. I would probably limit this to proficiency bonus, regain after long rest.

Combat Momentum as is looks like it could be abused to take 2 full turns in one initiative rotation. I would clarify so that isnt possible.

Very cool thematics all around, I like it.


*Spoiler: The Scion*
Show

Divine Favor is very nicely done throughout all levels and subclasses. Kind of like Bardic Inspiration except, like, so much cooler.

A strong concern: It seems like a very in-your-face class, but only has a d6 HD.

It would be nice if Godswill allows you to move one point either up *or* down. Its a different take on roll twice, choose one. I like it.

Divine Athlete and Wrestler Potentate, while each having different additional effects, both say that your grappled targets have disadvantage on targets they attack other than you.

For A Monstrous Thing, I would standardize the DC to match as 8 + PB + Cha.


*Spoiler: Paragon of Strength*
Show

This reminds of the 3.5e Unstoppable class I made years ago, except this is done much better.

The Strength is incorporated pretty well in different ways, but I would have liked to see something other than just extra damage in your Unarmed, Improvised, and Impeccable subclass capstones.

Overall, its _strong_ (see what I did there?) and could use more flavor text, but mechanically is nicely done.


*Spoiler: Psychopomp*
Show

I always appreciate the official template, never tried it myself.

First note: Name listed in the contest is Psychopomp. Within the template in various areas are listed Carpenter, Planeswalker, Fool, Priest Im not really sure what to, umm, address. Looks like it just needs a lot of cleaning up, honestly.

A lot of things dont really match up, just looks incomplete. An extension can be requested in the discussion thread if needed, requires 3 votes. Feel free PM me if you have questions.


Theres some really good competition in here, love to see it!  :Small Big Grin: 

*Just a reminder,* unless otherwise noted, any modifications can be made through the end of tomorrow! I will then close submissions and open a voting thread.

----------


## BerzerkerUnit

> *Spoiler: The Ninja*
> Show
> 
> A really neat combination of Monk and Rogue without needing a multi-class. Makes perfect sense.
> 
> I would clear up some language in Iron Body to understand if actions are needed and set the duration of Resist Poison.
> 
> In Guise of One, maybe add on the end, specific creature you are familiar with. Or one you have met or know, something of that nature.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your feedback! Looks like I need to eliminate the spoiler block. The Final Ninja is in the linked PDF. 

Madogu Sage is no longer the 14th level feature. Instead its called Tsukumogami and upgrades the level 10 Shikigami feature by granting proficiency bonus Ki to your animated Madogu allowing them to use their features more or step of the wind, fading strike, or use aura suppression. Really it makes a few amazing Ki Weapons even more so.

----------


## MutantDragon

> *Spoiler: Paragon of Strength*
> Show
> 
> This reminds of the 3.5e Unstoppable class I made years ago, except this is done much better.
> 
> The Strength is incorporated pretty well in different ways, but I would have liked to see something other than just extra damage in your Unarmed, Improvised, and Impeccable subclass capstones.
> 
> Overall, its _strong_ (see what I did there?) and could use more flavor text, but mechanically is nicely done.


Thanks for the feedback! I'm glad the mechanics are as sound as I thought, as this was my first (second?) base class I've ever designed. For the flavor text, yes, I desperately need some. I've just been kicking it down the street for awhile now, so I need to buckle down and get it done today.

----------


## animorte

The 5e base class contest (21) has been closed and we now have a Voting Thread!

_Good luck, everyone!_

----------


## animorte

Everybody get your votes in on the base classes while we have time left!

----------


## animorte

Congratulations to the winner of Heroes, Myths and Legends: *The Scion by Just to Browse!!!*

The next base class contest submission thread  for the new voted theme, Death Itself, is ready!

----------


## animorte

> Also of interest: you'll be selecting two distinct subclasses, one which functions in your sated spellcaster form, one that functions in your melee ravenous form.


Love where this is going already. I might also be interested in what the ever-popular concept of a subclass for the vegetarian might look like in your image.

----------


## Just to Browse

> Congratulations to the winner of Heroes, Myths and Legends: *The Scion by Just to Browse!!!*
> 
> The next base class contest submission thread  for the new voted theme, Death Itself, is ready!


Woohoo! That one went down to the wire.

I was a big fan of all of the entries. Looking forward to the next one.

----------


## BerzerkerUnit

Alright, my Harbinger is probably ready to rock and roll.

Here's some rationale for design choices.

at high level, Impending Disaster creates the potential to "cast" an uncounterable Meteor Swarm 6 times per short rest.  Yes-ish.  1st it's only 1 meteor so much smaller area.  It also might do exactly nothing until your allies are clustered around the target (though by that level you can use Dread Warning to get them out of the way).  The power drop off is _steep_.  Using the built in effort to try and force it costs a bonus action and immediately downshifts it to a 6th level effect, then a 3rd level effect, then a resistable non damaging effect, then a roughly 1st level effect.  It is gambling an action, you can win big, and at 18th level you guarantee yourself 1 win a day, but the more powerful the effect, the less likely it is to occur when you'd like it to.  



Some of the spells on the list might raise eyebrows.  
Animate Dead- to this day I don't know why it isn't on the Warlock list or the Undead Patron list.  I guess they're worried about armies of minions but they don't seem to realize the SR requirement after every 2 castings and the 5th level cap is enough of a penalty to cap you at 16 through 10th level which is a fraction of what a Necromancer can run (all of which will hit harder, be more durable, and the Necromancer will still have a bunch of 1st and 2nd level spells to throw...)

Create Magen- this was my solution for an AI apocalypse.  I think if you flavor the World Eater as "grey goo" you can make this work.

Find Steed- It's a Paul Revere reference.



Magic Missile- combined with the Doom Curse it's a big 1 shot spell.  But let me relate a brief story: I played a 12th level 1 shot and went Nuclear Wizard classic (Hexblade 1/Evoker 11).  We got to the big Green Dragon boss and I spent I think 6 of 7 rounds being thwarted by a fog cloud that filled the lair.  Because I'd been conservative in the earlier encounters, those battles mostly saw me cast web and then cantrip blast.  Yes, after 6 rounds, I did finish the boss with a completely expended Wand of Magic Missile that did 99 damage, but had he the brooch of shielding on, or the shield spell, I would have done exactly nothing before the cloud went back up.  This trick is great, when it can work, but there are multiple low tier solutions that delay or thwart it, so I'm not worried about it.

----------


## Breccia

I put together the Mortuary. I like the idea of what I came up with, but I just really don't have the time to flesh it out. So it's a mildly reskinned Cleric with a bunch of undead-seeking attacks and some healing spells.

----------


## animorte

Im putting forth the motion to extend our submission deadline (to account for real-life busy season).

All in favor?

----------


## Just to Browse

As a person frantically trying to finish their submission (it's not _my_ fault), I would much appreciate an extra week.

----------


## animorte

> As a person frantically trying to finish their submission (it's not _my_ fault), I would much appreciate an extra week.


Itll be an extra _two_ weeks!  :Small Big Grin: 

Im struggling on the finishing touches and I also like having some time to review others creations.

----------


## Breccia

I mean, it's the holidays, an extension would probably help a lot of people.

----------


## animorte

> I mean, it's the holidays, an extension would probably help a lot of people.


Aye, that it would.

The submission thread has been updated. New deadline: *January 12th*

----------


## Gnomes2169

... You know, the timing on this is quite fortuitous, as I'm just starting to redo/ modify my 5e base classes. And since I was going for a theme of Blood (the Bloodsworn), Bone (the Legionnaire) and Spirit (the Wandering Spirit), this fits the theme perfectly, methinks.  :Small Tongue: 

So, uh, I give myself permission to use the Legionnaire as inspiration (  :Small Tongue:  ), specifically because I'm going to remake that one from the ground up and I have ideas for how to do so. The Bloodsworn just needed some tweaks/ rebalancing, which I already got done, and the Wandering Spirit is going to take some work and I don't know where to start on it just now. 

So yeah, should see a new thread for the Legionnaire popping up for this competition soon.

----------


## animorte

Finish up your base class entries, only a few days left! I will close the submission thread at the end of the 12th.

----------


## sengmeng

Finally typed up the Redshirt. PEACHes welcome but not expected this late in the game haha.

----------


## Just to Browse

I literally have to write 1 more subclass and then I'm ready to submit it all aaaaaAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## animorte

See, I'll have some ideas together, but I like to _start_ mine on the last day. Apparently I function best under pressure (thanks Queen/David Bowie).  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Just to Browse

Class is done and posts have breadcrumb'd for navigation!

*Re: Gnomes post in the submission thread:* Replying here because that thread should be used for submission content. I'd prefer to avoid forcing users to visit a totally separate forum thread to view the submissions, when they could just scroll down to find my username/pic. I did just add some internal links at the start of each post; hopefully those help solve the navigational issue.

okay, time to start reading classes...

----------


## animorte

> Class is done and posts have breadcrumb'd for navigation!


I was just about to request that you consolidate, but you adding the links in right at the beginning solves the problem I was expecting to see, as you know i intend only to provide one link. Looks good.

In short, thanks!  :Small Smile:

----------


## Just to Browse

Awesome, glad it works for you.

At some point I noticed that the class + subclass + monsters was over the 50k limit. I ended up doing a bit of trimming after that, but figured I was still close enough to the line that I should just split the content up and avoid possibly having 1 statblock in its own comment.

----------


## animorte

_(A few didn't quite get a completed project, but here we go. Sorry about that.)_

 Death Itself - Voting Thread

*Good luck everyone!*

----------

